# I want to know about Root Medic tabs, any info?



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the price. I like the Idea of it. Wish I had known about Green Start earlier. Anyways. I wanna add root tabs and that was recommended. Anyone with personal experience? Also I couldn't find any info on how it is with shrimp. I'm assuming it is due to all the shrimp related product on his page. It had a high recommendation from someone on this site. Will my cories stirring up the sand release minerals dangerous to the shrimp? How is it with the plants? Fish? Sorry, I just really want to know. It was complete+ I was interested in. But reviews on other tabs by him would be helpful as well...


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

Private message Justin at Rootmedic direct, His forum ID is 'overstocked' for any concerns you might have about your shrimp. All i can say is that they produce amazing results..to give you an idea
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...sion/142553-wow-ei-rootmedic-1-week-pics.html
I sell a few in the UK (with permission) and only get great feedback for this product.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

eser21 said:


> Private message Justin at Rootmedic direct, His forum ID is 'overstocked' for any concerns you might have about your shrimp. All i can say is that they produce amazing results..to give you an idea
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...sion/142553-wow-ei-rootmedic-1-week-pics.html
> I sell a few in the UK (with permission) and only get great feedback for this product.


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Definitely talk to Justin.

I'm using his stuff now and am happy thus far.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Cool Cool thank you!!!


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I was going to start another thread, but figured I would just ask on this one.
How do you dose? I'm purchasing the root tabs because I have inert sand. But in a high tech tank, do I dose with liquid fertz as well? Or are the tabs enough to support the nutritional needs of my plants? Until they need replacing that is. After they do run out, should I start with liquid supplements, or just keep replacing the tabs?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

In a high tech tank you will need both root capsules for your inert sand and water coloumn dosing of etiher liquid or dry fertilizers. I highly recommend reading some of hte topics in the fertilization sub forum here lots of good info. Start with the stickies at the top of the fourm.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> In a high tech tank you will need both root capsules for your inert sand and water coloumn dosing of etiher liquid or dry fertilizers. I highly recommend reading some of hte topics in the fertilization sub forum here lots of good info. Start with the stickies at the top of the fourm.


I have read most of them. Normally I just end up more confused in the end. But you just answered all the remaining questions I had about fertilizers. So thank you!! Unless you know this one.. Complete or Complete + for a general planted tank?


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

just normal complete, as i understand it complete plus is with an iron additive. Unless you know you need iron just the originals will do fine. Push deep into the sand every few inches, especially under heavy rooting plants like swords, vals and even dwarf hair grass etc in a week you will start to see growth, in two you will really see things happening. The new bigger tabs last 6 months+. 
You still need liquid ferts in the water column, personally i have just switched to EI and first off it is soooooo much cheaper than pre mixed (like $60 of ferts will last well over 12 months unless you have more than one tank or its huge ) and they delivery crazy results. I mix my dry ferts in two bottles, NPK and trace with tap water, keep in the fridge, dose 20ml of each on alternate days and lasts a month at a time. Zero hassle, great results but like i said that is just my opinion.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

eser21 said:


> just normal complete, as i understand it complete plus is with an iron additive. Unless you know you need iron just the originals will do fine. Push deep into the sand every few inches, especially under heavy rooting plants like swords, vals and even dwarf hair grass etc in a week you will start to see growth, in two you will really see things happening. The new bigger tabs last 6 months+.
> You still need liquid ferts in the water column, personally i have just switched to EI and first off it is soooooo much cheaper than pre mixed (like $60 of ferts will last well over 12 months unless you have more than one tank or its huge ) and they delivery crazy results. I mix my dry ferts in two bottles, NPK and trace with tap water, keep in the fridge, dose 20ml of each on alternate days and lasts a month at a time. Zero hassle, great results but like i said that is just my opinion.


Cool Cool, so just plain old complete. gotcha. Whats EI? I keep seeing references to it but dont know what it is.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

Complete + also includes peat if I'm not mistaken.

As eser said, you'll def want to dose the water column in addition to the root tabs. Root tabs will mainly help root feeders. Stem plants get most their nutrients from the water column, though root tabs may provide some benefit (and certainly won't hurt them).

Most people on here are vocal about using dry ferts due to the lower costs. I'm currently using liquid ferts.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> Cool Cool, so just plain old complete. gotcha. Whats EI? I keep seeing references to it but dont know what it is.


EI stands for Estimative Index which I believe was created by Tom Barr.
Search the forum for EI you will find all the info you need, just remember that this type of dosing is designed to provide an excess of nutrients for plants to use and a 50% weekly water change is required to "reset" the tank.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

JRMott said:


> Complete + also includes peat if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> As eser said, you'll def want to dose the water column in addition to the root tabs. Root tabs will mainly help root feeders. Stem plants get most their nutrients from the water column, though root tabs may provide some benefit (and certainly won't hurt them).
> 
> Most people on here are vocal about using dry ferts due to the lower costs. I'm currently using liquid ferts.


I'm going with liquid I think.... for now anyways... Well would peat and iron be beneficial towards my plants or would it harm them?


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

robbowal said:


> EI stands for Estimative Index which I believe was created by Tom Barr.
> Search the forum for EI you will find all the info you need, just remember that this type of dosing is designed to provide an excess of nutrients for plants to use and a 50% weekly water change is required to "reset" the tank.


Thank you!! I'll google...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Hey, just found this. Let me know if you have any specific question. RootMedic is 100% shrimp safe. 

There is a sticky here that talks about EI. You'll want to dry dose if you dose EI. The liquid solution from RootMedic is great, but isn't for everyone. It is the "easiest" out there but you obviously pay more for it. 

Either Complete or Complete+ will work great for you. 

Hope that helps,
Justin


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

OverStocked said:


> Hey, just found this. Let me know if you have any specific question. RootMedic is 100% shrimp safe.
> 
> There is a sticky here that talks about EI. You'll want to dry dose if you dose EI. The liquid solution from RootMedic is great, but isn't for everyone. It is the "easiest" out there but you obviously pay more for it.
> 
> ...


Info from the man himself!! Exciting.. I'm all about easy. I'll be ordering from you soon. Thanks for answering all my questions in one go!


----------

